# NREMT-P last question



## Exam Vs Bad Touch (Apr 19, 2018)

Just finished NREMT-P exam. Stopped at 83, my last question answered was wrong after checking. Any ideas, because I’m just shy of freaking out. I either aced it or bombed it. Any ideas while I bite my nails and wait for the results?


----------



## MedicMcGoo (Apr 19, 2018)

Find something to do, like apply for medic jobs!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 19, 2018)

Exam Vs Bad Touch said:


> Just finished NREMT-P exam. Stopped at 83, my last question answered was wrong after checking. Any ideas, because I’m just shy of freaking out. I either aced it or bombed it. Any ideas while I bite my nails and wait for the results?


The only idea I have is take up basket weaving, and possibly underwater!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 19, 2018)

Meth


----------



## Colt45 (Apr 19, 2018)

You passed or failed. 

Kidding. But serious. 

You could have been a few questions above minimum competency and it finally dialed in to where you were at a 95 % confidence. Or you were below. My guess is you passed because the test probably wouldn't stop at 83 unless you literally tanked it. If you felt even somewhat decent I wouldn't freak out. I'll most likely be in your position with this test in about a week. Let us know what happened.


----------



## Exam Vs Bad Touch (Apr 19, 2018)

Gonna try meth just to be safe. 

But seriously, I’m gonna change the oil on my bike and every other vehicle in the house to kill time then get bombed and check the results tomorrow.


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 20, 2018)

you can get some sleep, celebrate completing the exam with classmates, watching some TV, netflix and chill, work on your resume (since you will be applying to paramedic jobs), or review every thread on EMTlife.com......


----------



## Exam Vs Bad Touch (Apr 20, 2018)

Bleh. Failed. It says below passing on MED, OB, and whatever. Everything else is near or above passing. So I’ll retest in 15 days. Wait, I don’t have to do skills again do I? I don’t have the money for that.


----------



## Colt45 (Apr 20, 2018)

No. Skills is good for a year from test date. What have you been doing to study? When did your your class end? JBL has a great test bank to study, but if you are lacking in multiple areas it's better to dip back into the curriculum as well because you aren't understanding core minimum baseline concepts. Get studying and you will get it this next attempt.


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 20, 2018)

Exam Vs Bad Touch said:


> Bleh. Failed. It says below passing on MED, OB, and whatever. Everything else is near or above passing. So I’ll retest in 15 days. Wait, I don’t have to do skills again do I? I don’t have the money for that.


there is no such thing is near or above passing.... you either passed or you didn't.  So if passing is a 70, and you got a 69, while you are near passing, it's still a failure.

If it said you were below passing on MED, OB, and whatever, I would review MED, OB and whatever.    If you are missing several sections, I would review your curriculum from those areas, because that's one of those red flags that you might not be as prepared as you thought you were. It's not impossible, but with enough studying and comprehension, you can pass it


----------



## Exam Vs Bad Touch (Apr 20, 2018)

I was doing JBL, but lacking and focusing on working as many hours as I can...to pay for the testing and pay bills. But now I just gotta pay for it again. So. Damn. I’ll just have to get on that site and dedicate more time. At least I don’t have to pay for skills again.


----------



## Colt45 (Apr 20, 2018)

Did you take all of the test questions in the bank? Start there and focus on understanding. How long after class have you waited to test.


----------



## Never2Old (Apr 23, 2018)

JB Learning is a great tool, and certainly helped me. But I also used FISDAP to help me get my mind wrapped around the test itself. Also invested in a great test prep book from Learning Express "Complete Test Preparation, Paramedic Certification Exam" 

My test went to less than 80 questions and I passed first time.


----------



## Colt45 (Apr 23, 2018)

Never2Old said:


> JB Learning is a great tool, and certainly helped me. But I also used FISDAP to help me get my mind wrapped around the test itself. Also invested in a great test prep book from Learning Express "Complete Test Preparation, Paramedic Certification Exam"
> 
> My test went to less than 80 questions and I passed first time.



Curious did you take the paramedic practice exam or any of the readiness  fisdap proctored exams? If so how were your scores of you dont mind sharing.  I'm referring to the 200 question exam/exams.


----------



## Never2Old (Apr 23, 2018)

Did the paramedic practice exams ... scored in the high 80's if I remember correctly. I had heard that FISDAP was a much harder exam, and if you did well there, you were most assuredly going to do well on the NREMT.


----------



## Colt45 (Apr 23, 2018)

Nice high 80's is very good I'm in the mid 80's and going to test  here within the next week. Just wondering how you would compare fisdap to NREMT. Was it harder, easier, or equal to fisdap exams. I've heard the thing about it being harder tests as well.


----------



## Never2Old (Apr 23, 2018)

Colt45 said:


> Nice high 80's is very good I'm in the mid 80's and going to test  here within the next week. Just wondering how you would compare fisdap to NREMT. Was it harder, easier, or equal to fisdap exams. I've heard the thing about it being harder tests as well.



I would say that in my opinion that FISDAP was harder ... I actually felt that the NREMT was easier in the end. I actually thought I was doing poorly as the questions seemed too easy, or maybe I just was on-point and prepared. I wasn't counting questions, but it stopped way sooner than I expected. The last time I looked I looked I was around 70 questions in, and it wasn't much later that it shut of. Scared the crap out of me when it did that!


----------

